# Tables, Results, Fixtures for the major leagues



## A_Skywalker (Apr 3, 2009)

[parsehtml]<script language="javascript">
<!--
var wb_userid=176;
var wb_def=8;
var wb_darkcolor="010d90";
var wb_lightcolor="005edc";
//-->
</script>
<script language="javascript" src="http://www.betstudy.com/webmaster/wb_stats.js"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Manchester United all the way.They celebrated their title win when they beat Blackburn.Its an record title wining race for the Red Devils.Let see what will be the result in Champions League Final.


----------



## betzz12 (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, looks like Liverpool is on top, but still I'm going for Manchester United.


----------



## steveharris (May 8, 2014)

Whew! I wish someone could update this thread..


----------



## Andy987 (May 31, 2015)

Liverpool is on making their way on top, but still Manchester United has some chance.


----------



## m8win (Jul 11, 2016)

portugal was superb and his players


----------

